# removing adhesive from recycled bottles



## djcoop (Mar 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any great tips for removing the remaining adhesive from recycled bottles? I have several that I can not scrape off the residue from the previous label??





Tks-d


----------



## smurfe (Mar 17, 2006)

There was another post around here somewhere where they say they use Goo Gone to get the stuff off. I have always been able to get it all off with hot water and a razor blade.


Smurfe


----------



## Curt (Mar 17, 2006)

Lacquer thinner


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Mar 17, 2006)

Citra-Solv and a scrubby pad
Soak overnight first in cleansing solution*Edited by: bilbo-in-maine *


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 17, 2006)

I just soak in very hot water for an hour or so and most labels come right off. I have recently hooked up with a local vineyard that is willing to save me their bottles (from sampling), which is about 15 cases a week. I picked up 5 cases the other day, and I would say that 60 % of the labels came right off. The rest I left soaking overnight, and most of them came right off. Only had a problem with a few of them that I scraped with a butter knife and will use lighter fluid or paint thinner (whatever I have on hand) to remove the leftover glue. For the few hundred dollars I will save in bottles in a couple of weeks, it's realy worth the few hours of work.


----------



## pkcook (Mar 18, 2006)

DJ,


The Straight A, Easy Clean, or One Step (oxygen based cleansers)that have had so much discussion lately as to whetherthey aresanitizers, all do a wonderful job of removing labels. I make the solution as per instructions.Place the bottles in a bucketandfill all the bottlesto keep them sumerged, then fill thebucket to cover the bottles. Most bottle labels will be floating in a couple of days, and the insides of the bottles are very clean as well. The glue residue on the bottles, if any,can be rubbed off with your hand in most cases. I have run into a few bottles that use a fine plastic overlay on their labels. I have had to scrape that off with a knife and then submerge them. The glue on these came right off as well.


Before trying this method, I used a sharp knife and Soft Scrub with bleachand a plastic scrubby pad. Although very effective, required much more elbow grease.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 18, 2006)

We've given up on worrying about all labels coming off bottles. We know that we'll have a few bottles for topping up purposes, for strictly home consumption, etc. We just don't worry about them looking pretty. Sometimes we just tape a strip of paper on the bottle, knowing outward appearances won't matter. And, believe it or not, we've even tossed a few bottles!



I know, hard to believe!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 18, 2006)

PWP,


My brother-in-law bringscases of his homemade wine to our family get togethers with each bottle labeled with a 1"X4" computer label simply marked with Concord, Cab Franc, Cynthiana, etc and year made. He has even had the label placed over a commercial label



. Family and friends don'tseems to mind the generic labels, especially when the wine is "free" and he has yet to take anything home exceptempties



!*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## Brandst (Mar 19, 2006)

I just soak mine in hot water for a while then use a razor blade to scrape them off. Once the labels are off I hit the bottle with a scrub pad to remove any left over adhesive. All this is done in the hot water too aid in removal. If the label gives me any trouble I just let it sit for another 15 minutes or so.





Steve


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 20, 2006)

I've found that "Dawn" works wonders (suggested on the winepress site) and also Straight A as suggested above, by PKCOOK -- and on the few really hard cases, the Goo Gone works butWD-40 does an evenquicker job-- and isn't as flammable as some other options. When I do that though, I re-wash in the Straight A a second time because of the petroleum base.


----------



## stormbringer (Jun 25, 2006)

This works excellent, try it:


Soak bottle and remove as much of the old label(s) as possible. Then, wipe dry the bottles and spray the residual gummy stuff/label with WD-40 and scrub with a Scotchbrite pad. Not much effort is required with even the most stubborn adhesives.


Try not to get any of the WD inside the bottle just to make the cleaning process simpler.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wonder how many bottles we little wine makers keep out of the dump or recyleing bins.


----------



## redderthebetter (Sep 1, 2006)

I just got done doing a bunch of wine and beer bottles. Some of the labels slipped right off after sitting in hot soapy water. some seem to have the label bonded at the molecular level with the glass. Even from the same brand as ones that came right off. ???


I think my new bottling technique is going to be&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;I l knowI'm going the guy route here&gt;&gt;&gt;put a new label over the old one


----------



## jcnoren (Sep 1, 2006)

putting new labels over old labels works for me.





JC


----------



## redderthebetter (Sep 2, 2006)

My other alternative was a belt saner with 80 grit. Only problem I could see is that it would burnish the glass and the next label would require a sand blaster to remove.


----------



## kutya (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm going with the WD-40.. it's the best stuff on the market. Loosen a nut, or remove a label.. Also heard it works cold sores......


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2006)

kutya said:


> I'm going with the WD-40.. it's the best stuff on the market.  Loosen a nut, or remove a label.. Also heard it works cold sores......



Cold sores...really??? 
I use it to take paint off my hands when I'm painting, my honey uses it to remove grease and grime when he works on his machinery....
Let's see, there are many other uses....post any neat ideas....


----------

